# hairdresser rip off



## bleary (16 Mar 2006)

Just got my hair cut
 paid 34 euro in the salon before christmas .
Went in and asked could they do just cut it the same but shorter 
ie from below the  shoulder  to above the  shoulder
bout 2 -3 inches in the difference 
in for about 40 mins got charged 47 euro 
Was then told that it was 37 for the cut and an extra 10 for the 'restyle' 
called the stylist over and asked had she restyled my hair ?
no -but she said that any time they cut more than the ends off it they charge for a restyle -Unbelievable 
I thought the mcdonalds ad was a joke -
I dont suppose hairdressers have an association to complain to??
When i complained the supervisor just said that all i could do is talk to the stylist again .. She said i was lucky i got a junior stylist or i would have paid another 10 euro on top...
Really annoyed..


----------



## ZEGAR (16 Mar 2006)

Well just don't go back there again and make sure to tell all your friends..It does sound a bit excessive to be honest.


----------



## Danmo (16 Mar 2006)

er, I don't think taking another bit off constitutes a "restyle"
Rip-off is right


----------



## ninsaga (16 Mar 2006)

Older I get = less hair I have = costs more each time to get it cut.......FIgure that one out!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

Not a rip-off if you didn't check the price list or ask in advance how much it would cost. Regardless of how much it cost the last time.


----------



## Lauren (16 Mar 2006)

Gee thats cheap for a haircut! Was it any good?


----------



## bleary (16 Mar 2006)

would  agree that its cheap if it was in  dublin .
its not 
could have got my hair done in dublin by my favourite hairdresser for another 5 quid-  47  would make it the most expensive in the area now even 37 would be right up there .
'Was it any good'- well its the same as the one i had before really just shorter -
Had nicer cuts and a lot more attention for a lot less -even in the same salon -it was a wash cut and go session (which is all i wanted)

Agree with zegar wont go again and will tell everybody as the supervisor did absolutely nothing when i complained 
but cant help feeling ripped off and annoyed


----------



## bleary (16 Mar 2006)

clubman its not that they put up the price by a few quid -its charging 10 quid extra  for a restyle without doing one 
there is nothing in the brochure to say cutting more than an inch off attracts a surcharge -Always check the small print


----------



## Lauren (16 Mar 2006)

Ok fair point re the Dublin thing....

If it was the same 'shape' and really only shortened then you have a case. Why not write a letter addressing it to the shop management. I would, on principle....!


----------



## demoivre (16 Mar 2006)

I'm always arguing with my barber that he should be charging on the basis of surface area cut - he only charges pensioners and students €7, some of whom have full heads of hair but he charges everyone else, me included,  a  tenner even though I have a rapidly receding thatch !!


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

bleary said:
			
		

> clubman its not that they put up the price by a few quid -its charging 10 quid extra  for a restyle without doing one
> there is nothing in the brochure to say cutting more than an inch off attracts a surcharge -Always check the small print


Regardless of whatever price increases they instituted since you were last here it's not a rip-off as long as these prices were clearly displayed as required by law. If you did not check/ask beforehand then that's another matter. But still not a rip-off.


----------



## Danmo (16 Mar 2006)

What are we supposed to do Clubman. Scrutinise the price lists everytime you buy a pint/get your haircut? Define rip-off for me. The point she is making is that the extra charge is exhorbitant for what she acutally had done.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Mar 2006)

Danmo said:
			
		

> Define rip-off for me.


*rip off*
v : deprive somebody of something by deceit; "The con-man beat
me out of $50"; "This salesman ripped us off!"; "we were
cheated by their clever-sounding scheme"; "They chiseled
me out of my money" [syn: cheat, beat, chisel]


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

Danmo said:
			
		

> What are we supposed to do Clubman. Scrutinise the price lists everytime you buy a pint/get your haircut?


 Yes - unless you don't care how much you pay of course.


> The point she is making is that the extra charge is exhorbitant for what she acutally had done.


That's subjective. Maybe it was particularly cheap in the first place? Anyway, it is not obviously a rip-off situation unless the prices were not clearly displayed. The fact that somebody doesn't ask/check beforehand means that they cannot claim to have been ripped off after the fact.


----------



## Mel (16 Mar 2006)

Anyone know what the situation is when a trainee does your hair instead of the senior stylist? I have been going to the same hairdresser for the past 18 months or so since they opened. Attention at first was good, and owner did my hair herself. Second last time I went, she told me the trainee would be doing my colour, and I said that was ok - she did the cut herself. But she charged full whack; is this correct? I thought there should be a discount if the person doing the job is not fully trained?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

What does the price list say? Some list different prices for different grades of staff. In the absence of any qualifiers I guess it's the same price regardless of who does the job. Of course the customer is perfectly entitled to make their views known and haggle if they don't like this. Or simply go elsewhere. Did you check the price/discount when informed that a trainee would be colouring your hair? Or haggle when it came to paying?


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Mar 2006)

If the trainee does as good a job as someone who is qualified, then there is no basis to expect a reduction, is there?   Was the standard the same in both cases?


----------



## X-Man (16 Mar 2006)

bleary said:
			
		

> clubman its not that they put up the price by a few quid -its charging 10 quid extra for a restyle without doing one
> there is nothing in the brochure to say cutting more than an inch off attracts a surcharge -Always check the small print


 

now that to me is a "rip-off"


----------



## bleary (16 Mar 2006)

Ok to clairify nowhere was there a sign up saying that a cut that took more hair off than 1-2 inch constitited a restyle 
A restyle according to a hair dressers web site i just looked up 

A "re-style" involves a substantial amount of hair (minimum of 3 inches) being cut off with a finish that is distinct from your usual styling.
according to hair dresser on the web site 
'I will always tell you if the haircut will be a re-style rather than a standard cut and finish'

My problem is not that they charge 10 euros for a restyle but specifically that they did not provide this service to me nor did I request it


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

If you didn't check the price up front or argue the toss when it came to paying and you were not happy with the bill then you were not ripped off. _QED _as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## bleary (16 Mar 2006)

'If you didn't check the price up front or argue the toss when it came to paying and you were not happy with the bill then you were not ripped off. QED as far as I'm concerned'

Clubman not going to keep arguing already annoyed enough today 
but for the last time I did argue the toss as i said in my posts below and I was aware of the price I should have been charged not the one I was eventually charged. 

I queried the price when presented with the bill and then complained both to the stylist involved and their manager -All i got  was ripped off


----------



## Jack The Lad (16 Mar 2006)

Would it be illegal to name the Salon here?
Wouldn't that be fitting punishment?


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

bleary said:
			
		

> I was aware of the price I should have been charged not the one I was eventually charged.
> 
> I queried the price when presented with the bill and then complained both to the stylist involved and their manager -All i got  was ripped off


You entered into a contract without asking the price. This was asking for trouble.


----------



## Marion (17 Mar 2006)

Did you ask the stylist for a "restyle"? This would, in my opinion, form the basis of the implied contract.


Marion


----------



## bleary (20 Mar 2006)

No I didnt ask for a restyle -I just asked for a cut I told the stylist I wanted exactly the same just shorter 

Perhaps I can explain things just a little clearer for clubman 
Say you take your car for a car wash 
You request a car wash and then come back to pick up your car 
You are then charged for a valet and are told that this is because the mud on the car took a bit longer to clean off then on other washes.
You are charged for a service you have not received nor requested 

You have not entered into any contract except the original one for the wash


----------



## ClubMan (20 Mar 2006)

bleary said:
			
		

> Perhaps I can explain things just a little clearer for clubman
> Say you take your car for a car wash
> You request a car wash and then come back to pick up your car


You never asked the price of the car wash. Big mistake.


----------



## bleary (20 Mar 2006)

no clubman you are deliberately picking this up incorrectly at this stage 
The price of the main service is not what i am querying what I have a problem with is the additional charges for services that were not provided 
If you can provide some helpful suggestions that would be great 
If your only purpose in responding is simply to troll and have the last word in this then this is a waste of everyones time Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2006)

bleary said:
			
		

> The price of the main service is not what i am querying what I have a problem with is the additional charges for services that were not provided
> If you can provide some helpful suggestions that would be great


 As I have said before, agree the work to be done and the price to be paid up front to avoid any confusion. If additional work not requested is carried out or is alleged to have been carried out and an attempt is made to charge for this then don't pay it. Simple really. Not my problem if you can't recognise this as constructive feedback and prefer to dismiss it as trolling.


----------



## Judybaby73 (21 Mar 2006)

Was a rip off. Name and shame I say...Name and shame and never go back there!!! (am joking about the name and shame btw)

Have I missed out or do we know where in the country this happened.... not that it matters as this is a rip off for sure!
how can these people sleep at night?


----------



## ribena (21 Mar 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> As I have said before, agree the work to be done and the price to be paid up front to avoid any confusion. If additional work not requested is carried out or is alleged to have been carried out and an attempt is made to charge for this then don't pay it. Simple really. Not my problem if you can't recognise this as constructive feedback and prefer to dismiss it as trolling.


 
I have to say I have never asked how much it's going to cost to get an extra inch off my hair.  That is simply ridiculous.  Maybe men might ask those kind of things but certainly us ladies don't.  I know in the salon where I go it is cheaper for a cut & colour if your hair is short rather than long.  I can understand the the colour element but I would consider a lot more time and effort goes in to cutting my hair when it's short.  I know a girl who uses the same hairdressers as me and she was charged a huge amount to have her fringe trimmmed (can't remember exactly how much but it was a lot).  She rang afterwards to query it and she was told that if you had long hair it was one price and short hair another price (long hair being dearer).  She was agog at this as she only got her fringe cut and does it really matter how long or short the rest of your hair is if you're only getting your fringe trimmed.  It's taking the mick if you ask me.


----------



## gauloise (21 Mar 2006)

Ever since being charged over 1000Fr in Lyon in 1986 I *always *ask before the scissors and combs come out how much it will cost to do the cut/restyle/colour etc.. requested. In my experience anything that invloves trimming off  more than a centimetre constitutes a "restyle" !


----------



## ClubMan (21 Mar 2006)

ribena said:
			
		

> I have to say I have never asked how much it's going to cost to get an extra inch off my hair.  That is simply ridiculous.


Why exactly is it ridiculous? Not asking and then being annoyed/surprised when the bill is presented to you is even more ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## Deirdra (21 Mar 2006)

''Why exactly is it ridiculous? Not asking and then being annoyed/surprised when the bill is presented to you is even more ridiculous in my opinion''.

Clubman, It's ridiculous because a lot of ladies go to the same hairdresser and have some relationship of trust with them. Sure we can query or dispute something before, or afterwards!


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Mar 2006)

That'd be another instance of the [broken link removed], I'm guessing? 

You can't put a price on that!


----------



## Deirdra (21 Mar 2006)

Dr M, you are just so in touch with Modern life! I like it!


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Mar 2006)

Deirdra said:
			
		

> Dr M, you are just so in touch with Modern life!


I'll thank you to withdraw that vicious slur, Madam...

I'd a 'hairdresser rip-off' moment myself the other day. I cut my hair, refused to pay myself, and didn't even leave a feckin' tip!


----------



## Deirdra (21 Mar 2006)

Oh dear, that head dresser won't entertain you again in a hurry!


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Mar 2006)

One good thing is I never have any difficulty getting an appointment, even on the weekend!


----------



## djkat (6 Jun 2007)

hi everyone

I am still trying to get over the shock of the price of what my girlfriend paid for an upstyle for a wedding last saturday, She went in at 9.35 and was out by 9.55 and was 60 euros lighter in the pocket, just wondering is this the price to pay for this kind of hairstyle, Her hair is sholder length and was washed the night before so it was just put up, thanks


----------



## Lauren (6 Jun 2007)

Thats about normal for an upstyle I'd say


----------



## Hel_n (6 Jun 2007)

I got an upstyle for a wedding last year and it cost €50. Thought it was a bit steep at the time but it seems to be the going rate. Have to say, I was a bit disappointed though when it fell loose within a couple of hours


----------



## Lauren (6 Jun 2007)

Upstyles are better done on hair that hasn't been washed for a few days...thats how to get your moneys worth!


----------



## Purple (6 Jun 2007)

I just read this full thread. I don't understand how the OP was not ripped-off. She asked for a service, in this case a haircut, and without informing her the service provider proceeded to provide that service, at the listed price, and an additional service, also at the listed price, but without informing the OP that the additional service was being provided and was being billed for. 
If I ask my solicitor to write a letter and he provides said letter but charges for research carried out without my knowledge into a topic pertinent to the content, I would consider that a rip off. He should inform me at the outset that an additional charge will apply. The same applies to the hair salon in question above. QED

I accept fully that not  being aware of the listed price does not constitute a rip-off. That is not the issue the OP had with the hair salon.


----------



## bleary (6 Jun 2007)

The manager agreed with me when I went back to them the next week -Got a refund and an apology


----------



## PM1234 (6 Jun 2007)

Mel said:


> Anyone know what the situation is when a trainee does your hair instead of the senior stylist? I have been going to the same hairdresser for the past 18 months or so since they opened. Attention at first was good, and owner did my hair herself. Second last time I went, she told me the trainee would be doing my colour, and I said that was ok - she did the cut herself. But she charged full whack; is this correct? I thought there should be a discount if the person doing the job is not fully trained?


 

This is pretty standard. Stylists charge their fee for discussing colour options and for cutting. Then depending on the seniority of the stylists (and experience hopefully  ) they charge accordingly. Although it would be nice if the same person would discuss, wash, colour, cut and style the hair, you're lucky that only two people were involved and not five! 

Re the price increase of the OP its hard to say. I'd have thought for a trim which is essentially all she had, that the price would be as before.  I also agree that people should ask for the price before anything is done.  With a regular customer though this info. should really be given by the stylist at the outset as it helps maintain the client relationship.


----------



## sje143 (3 Jul 2008)

Hel_n said:


> I got an upstyle for a wedding last year and it cost €50. Thought it was a bit steep at the time but it seems to be the going rate. Have to say, I was a bit disappointed though when it fell loose within a couple of hours



You did well.  I was charged eur85 for the pleasure of a uplift in Raven's Limerick (Radisson SAS hotel).  Thought it was very steep but it was for a wedding that day and didn't have time to query it.  Although I did call on the telephone a few days later and was quoted eur65 for the same thing; queried why I was charged more and was told "... it must have a lot more work than usual... prices vary...".  Will shop around the next time and definetly won't be going to Raven's!


----------

